# Dirt Line Grafenwöhr



## Tobias1991 (11. April 2010)

Hey leute wir sind eine gruppe von ca 5 leuten und sind gerade dabei ein paar dirtlines zu erstellen. suche noch leute die mit uns biken gehn wollen wär net wenn sich mal jemand meldet 

MFG TOBIAS


----------



## aldibighit (16. April 2010)

Habe die Ehre!
War heute mal vor ort und muss sagen, da geht was! allerdings fehlt mir zur zeit das rad dazu, da ich nur DH und FR mit 200er bike fahre. Wann seit ihr den immer dort? möchte mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gummibar (16. April 2010)

Servas,

also wir sind ansich jeden tag dahinten solang es hell is und es die zeit hergibt 

morgen werden wir so ab mittag dort sein und sind für jede hilfe dankbar da das schaufeln bischen suckt xD

haben bis etz 3 tables und haben heute angefangen nen dicken double zubauen und ich glaub der is sehr sehr krank xD

wer bock und zeit hat kommt vorbei 

ride on!!!!


----------



## littledevil (17. April 2010)

Hi,

Wo ist das denn genau in Grafenwöhr?


----------



## Gummibar (17. April 2010)

Servas,

der is wenn du richtung Eschenbach fahrst bevor du rechts zum Lidl abbiegen kannst geht kurz davor nochmal rechts runter zu einer Bahnschranke...da musst du runter aber du siehst unsere Anfahrrampe schon von oben von der Strasse also ansich nich zu übersehen 

ride on


----------



## Gummibar (18. April 2010)

Ahoi,

unser doubel is heute fertig geworden und der geht gut rein  werd die Tage ein paar pics hochladen

ride on und schaut mal vorbei


----------



## littledevil (19. April 2010)

Joa, mach mal Bilder!


----------



## Gummibar (20. April 2010)

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/xcmfbj6z/DSC000462.jpg

hier is mal ein link von unseren beiden anfangs absprüngen 

weiter folgen noch muss nur mal a prog finden wo ich pics in guter quali kleiner machen kann


----------



## Gummibar (20. April 2010)

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/k8bqhjqk/DSC000612.jpg

einmal unsere Anfahrtsrampe und Hügel

http://www.imagebanana.com/view/h59kgcgc/DSC001122.jpg

und ein bischen aktion


----------



## sleichmann (14. Mai 2010)

hallo an alle so unserer Dirtpark wird grösser und besser bilder kommen noch .
wer mal bock hat mit uns zu dirten kommt vorbei .
gruß stefan


----------

